# PLEASE READ: BEWARE OF THE CONFLICKER C VIRUS



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

The Conflicker C virus, like the previous virus's are unknown exactly what they do or when they will impact your system. It was "released" that the attack will be made on April 1st (fools day), and 50,000 RANDOM computers each day, infected with the virus will be targets.

Experts say it is the worst infection since the SQL Slammer. Estimates of the number of computers infected range from almost 9 million PCs to 15 million computers.

How do I protect myself from this virus?

Its easy. Turn off your computer on April 1st and April 2nd. Update your Virus Scanner. Disconnect all internet modems in the house. And hope for the best.

Here are some videos to watch to give you tips on how to protect your computer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HHKYBFBEsA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSNMnUG6yII

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo4otlJPMxA

EDIT:
http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/default.htm

This link lets you able to scan your computer to see if you have the virus.

http://www.microsoft.com/protect/computer/viruses/worms/conficker.mspx

Also this link is how to prevent from getting it right from Microsoft's site.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

How do we know this whole thing isn't a joke?


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

If you watched the videos Microsoft commented on it saying that they are having a hard time to stop it. <_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> If you watched the videos Microsoft commented on it saying that they are having a hard time to stop it. <_<


I watched one of the videos. Didn't feel like watching all of them.

The thing I'm confused about is, a bunch of people already have it, right? So what is not connecting to the internet April 1st going to do?


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

That is when the 50,000 random people get hit then it spreads from there.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> ....It was "released" that the attack will be made on *April 1st (fools day)*, and 50,000 RANDOM computers each day, infected with the virus will be targets.


April Fools Day.....huge attack....on 50,000 RANDOM Computers?

Sure.


----------



## Wish (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you. =D


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)

Is this real? I think I got infected, I been have slow connection.


----------



## Wish (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont think he will joke about something that serious. o.o


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> I dont think he will joke about something that serious. o.o


Well you never know.  

But you could be right, and millions of people will stay online anyways.   :r


----------



## djman900 (Mar 29, 2009)

ty so just april 1st?


----------



## Wish (Mar 29, 2009)

Well better to be safe then sorry. =D My mom is crazy for Ebay though sooo she wont stay off. o.o


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Well better to be safe then sorry. =D My mom is crazy for Ebay though sooo she wont stay off. o.o


Yup.  Besides I'm not gonna be on TBT those days anyways.

I'll be too busy playing pranks on my buds at school.  & on the 2nd of April our band leaves for D.C. so I'll be safe anyways.


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2009)

DO NOT I SAY DO NOT! Don't look this up anywhere. A person on a forum got his computer crashed.


----------



## Wish (Mar 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> DO NOT I SAY DO NOT! Don't look this up anywhere. A person on a forum got his computer crashed.


wut


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 29, 2009)

lol that virus originated where i live, in houston


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

OH NOES A HORRIBLE VIRUS THAT IS EXTRAORDINARILY EASY TO DEFEND AGAINST.

*flees*


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

UPDATED THE THREAD WITH INFORMATION FROM MICROSOFT!


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm advertising this thread on my Parties topic to raise awareness. Thanks for this


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

This is bull excriments. >.<


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm... I have two theories, I guess.
1. They're doing it on April 1st so people think it's a prank and ignore it.
2. It _is_ a prank.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

It has to be number one since Microsoft is dealing with it now, and I already talked to a Microsoft about it.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

It makes no sense at all.

Think about it

MICROSOFT commented saying they can't control it. It seems like this goes through the INTERNET. Microsoft don't have a part in the internet.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Mac users aren't affected. So please read the whole thread and watch the videos, before comments like that.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Mac users aren't affected. So please read the whole thread and watch the videos, before comments like that.


No, this thread is completely pointless other than proving that you're gullible.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a question. Will we be safe online with a good antivirus thing? Our computer has Norton Antivirus.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

Good thing I have a Mac. ^_^


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have a question. Will we be safe online with a good antivirus thing? Our computer has Norton Antivirus.


You'll be safe anyway.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Yea I am gullible when I am having the virus being being blocked by Norton right now? That shows you need to understand situations better.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Good thing I have a Mac. ^_^


MEEETOOOO! so anyways i was wondering cause at the apple store they said that macs cant get viruses and then i looked online and people said that they did get viruses, i am confused 
:huh:


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Yea I am gullible when I am having the virus being being blocked by Norton right now? That shows you need to understand situations better.


Well, I'm not having anything being blocked, so either, you're a liaror you're gullible and believe in non-existent viruses and have a virus in the first place


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 29, 2009)

is this for real?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> is this for real?


No.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> is this for real?


Well I checked out the Microsoft Link.

It seems legit. (unless microsoft is in on some huge prank.  Then we'll all despise microsoft.)


----------



## Phil (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know XD


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sombebody save us from the non existent virus.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Well if it is non-existent then don't post here then. It is really pathetic for you to post here if you think it is non-existent.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Well if it is non-existent then don't post here then. It is really pathetic for you to post here if you think it is non-existent.


You're allowed to post warning people of it, I'm allowed to say that its a load of bull, cause it is.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

I have proof you don't so please. Keep up.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I have proof you don't so please. Keep up.


Proof from microsoft. They don't control the internet so they shouldn't be involved even if there is a virus.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I have proof you don't so please. Keep up.


And where exactly is this "proof" that this attack is going to happen?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Microsoft, the big internet company that clearly deals with these things, say it will, apparently.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No-one owns or controls the internet, genius. If there is a virus, someone has to take control or nothing will happen.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see anything on their website about the 50,000 computers being attacked part.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible for Macs to get viruses, but it's very, very rare. Most (like 99%) of viruses are targeted at Windows computers.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't particularly believe this virus is real, but I'm going to unplug my router and stuff just to be safe.  T_T


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I don't particularly believe this virus is real, but I'm going to unplug my router and stuff just to be safe.  T_T


Same here. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe it's just an April Fool's Joke!


----------



## Wish (Mar 29, 2009)

Yea. This is a load of crap. If it IS, why are you posting to help bump it up so MORE people get a load of this crap huh?


----------



## smasher (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just an April Fool's Joke!


Thats what they want you to think <.<


----------



## Wish (Mar 29, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just an April Fool's Joke!


Nobody EVER thought of that!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Yea. This is a load of crap. If it IS, why are you posting to help bump it up so MORE people get a load of this crap huh?


If the virus IS real,  you will be the first person I want to get infected.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.

If it's fake we'll look like idiots. But I'd rather risk looking like an idiot than risk my laptop getting infected.


----------



## Wish (Mar 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. <_<


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

But the thing is how is it fake when it is all over the American news?!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.  I don't want my Toshiba to go "Kaput."  D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2009)

What if the creators of the virus just change the date of it's release without us knowing?  Is that possible?  Or is it a predetermined date?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Mac uses different filetypes in its OS than Windows. Plus, if someone makes a virus, why make one that targets less than 10% of all people who own a computer, when they could try to infect a far larger number?

If Macs ever get up to around 50% of computers owned, THAT is when hardcore viruses for Macs will come out.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe it either, but you're not willing to risk your Snubby Snacks on telling me the same, eh? <

Anyways, I'll believe in this virus when my PC gets infected and not before that.

And its not all over the news down here in England, so we're perobably 'safe' anyway.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

It is a predetermined date.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> It is a predetermined date.


Thats good to know.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

The date could change at any time. >_>

You're just saying that because you realize your position isn't a very strong one.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> It is a predetermined date.


I don't think the Hackers are dumb enough to release it on a "determined date" especially if everybody already knows about it.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then...
I hope you also get struck with this virus. <_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

The date is already programmed in. It can't be changed.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> But the thing is how is it fake when it is all over the American news?!


Yes, because EVERYTHING on the news is always true/right.

Always.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The date is already programmed in. It can't be changed.


Oh.  Gotcha.  I didn't know it was pre-programmed.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The date is already programmed in. It can't be changed.


Programmed into the central server, correct?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that nobody gets it and we can all laugh our asses off at you for being so bloody stupid.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Because coding can't be changed.

AT ALL.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Because coding can't be changed.
> 
> AT ALL.


EVER.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you think all these experts trying to stop it would have not thought of that?

That's why they're saying to up your protection. It's all the normal people who are freaking out about it who are saying to stay off your computer on April 1st.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And its all the smart people who aren't.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't even have a computer, my old one broke and we're getting a new one later this month. We just have a router.
I'm safe.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, you fit in to the "stubborn" category.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stubborn to believe the stupid.



Riiiiiight.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, too stubborn to believe the correct.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't true... Big corporate companies believe in April Fools Day, I mean, look at Youtube and the featured videos all being Rick Rolls.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between having a sense of humour and saying that thousands of people are about to be infected by a virus while slapping a giant bounty on the creator's head.


----------



## John102 (Mar 29, 2009)

John102: "I think this is a whole bunch of bull"

*April first*: OM*G! WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED TO MY COMPUTER!


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit you can not just quit can you?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're stupid, they take jokes too far.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Muh Pit you can not just quit can you?


You're trying to prove something thats wrong. That, is a fail and I'm going to make it known.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 29, 2009)

lol im not scared of this virus worst case scenario ill have to reformatt my computer....oooo im terrified...(sarchasm)


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think Microsoft would do something like this for a joke, you don't understand much about big buisness. Microsoft could get in serious trouble.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 29, 2009)

Odd thanks for heads up


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he's trying to prove something that you *believe* is wrong. That, imo, makes it win.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psssh. Doesn't mean they won't do it.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Sivler Muh just needs to leave this thread alone because he has no support which he can use. So that is just pathetic on his part. Just trying to start a flame war from nothing.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Thanks Sivler Muh just needs to leave this thread alone because he has no support which he can use. So that is just pathetic on his part. Just trying to start a flame war from nothing.


Nor do you.

It's only speculation that it will be released on April 1st.

It's only speculation that it actually EXISTS.

Microsoft probably got a letter from someone saying they were going to release it, as a joke. Just because they may be taking steps to try stop it DOES NOT MEAN IT'S REAL.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok Muh Pit, just tell us why you think this is a hoax.





Oh yeah, don't forget to back it up with facts.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> CA said it recently found a piece of code in Conficker C that says the worm will become active on April 1. Previous versions of the malicious software launched on specific dates noted in the program code, so the April Fool's Day launch date is not likely to be a trick, DeBolt said.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You proved absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ok Muh Pit, just tell us why you think this is a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. I think its a hoax, because everything on April 1st is pretty much guaranteed to be a load of crap, and as you said a minute ago, its been launched before, and tbh, has anyone here been affected? I sincerely doubt it. Since when have most of these things been right? The world has ben scheduled to end several times now. Still aint happened has it?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just proved you can't read.



> Right. I think its a hoax, because everything on April 1st is pretty much guaranteed to be a load of crap, and as you said a minute ago, its been launched before, and tbh, has anyone here been affected? I sincerely doubt it. Since when have most of these things been right? The world has ben scheduled to end several times now. Still aint happened has it?



Check Youtube. Lot's of people are saying they have been infected before.

This has nothing to do with the apocalypse.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the *censored.3.0* did I prove I can't read?

Just because somewhere said this "virus" had code in it that said it would become active, does not mean it's true.

God you're a *censored.3.0*ing moron.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This and the apocalypse have a lot in common, they're all a load of *censored.2.0* and hoaxes.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I made a virus that infected everyone on TBT and is going to activate in 5 minutes.



Someone said it, so it must be true right?


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks finally someone answers my question haha


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

On April 1st, every computer in the world is gonna a virus that says "April Fool's!"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll use the triforce of courage to protect me.
You don't hear from me in a month, send Link.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'll use the triforce of courage to protect me.
> You don't hear from me in a month, send ]But father, what if something happens?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'll use the triforce of courage to protect me.
> You don't hear from me in a month, send ]How about a f--uck?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

You do realise the sun will die one day though right?




			
				Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Someone said it, so it must be true right?



Someone who would get a massive fine if they were lying said it.

Are you people stupid enough to believe that Microsoft would go to this lengths and risk this much for an Aprils fools joke?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You do realise the sun will die one day though right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you stupid enough to think that this will ever happen?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you naive enough to think it never will?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You do realise the sun will die one day though right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you got a letter saying someone was going to kill your family, would you treat it as a joke or take it seriously?

That is what Microsoft is doing. They aren't sure if it will hit or not, so they're taking precautions against it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I'm SMART enough to believe it won't.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

People, ever hear the term better safe than sorry?
It could be false, but you have to understand there is a possibility that it could be true.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> People, ever hear the term better safe than sorry?
> It could be false, but you have to understand there is a possibility that it could be true.


No. I'd rather be proved wrong and be able to admit I was wrong than to be stupid and believe its real and lose a day on my PC.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are billions of people in this world today, many more in the past and more to come in the future. You don't think that just one of those people will do something bad on a large scale?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii.
It is unable to get viruses meant for a computer.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but this is just stupidity.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah like when I become the emperor of this entire planet and enslave all of humanity for instance.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii net fails uberly.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's better than nothing.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But thats prophecy and we're all ready for that.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why waste my ime on wii net when my pc will be fine?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you don't know it will be fine.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine.
If it is a hoax I will laugh.
If it is real I will laugh at you.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fair. But if it doesn't happen to me then you can't laugh.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its most likely that it will be.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow I leave for 15 minutes and Muh Pit is still TRYING to make a point. <_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you sure about this?


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Wow I leave for 15 minutes and Muh Pit is still TRYING to make a point. <_<


You mentioned me trying to start a flame war earlier.

Look what you're doing and say it again.


----------



## bud (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm... So do you have any official sources (ie. Microsoft) to prove this? I am skeptical on this but I can't risk my new laptop's data. So what EXACTLY will this virus do to the computer and/or data stored on it?
If this is ACTUALLY real, they fail as they chose a weekday, the day where most people are stuck with other things to do other than using the internet.


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Mar 29, 2009)

My internet is horrible anyway so I don't care but this is pure bull **** if you ask me...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Also: http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/virusenc/virusencinfo.htm?VirusName=Worm:Win32/Conficker.B

OH NOES, A LOW THREAT LEVEL, I MUST BE AFRAID


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Also: http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/virusenc/virusencinfo.htm?VirusName=Worm:Win32/Conficker.B
> 
> OH NOES, A LOW THREAT LEVEL, I MUST BE AFRAID


You do realise that's B, not C, right?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/virusenc/VirusEncInfo.htm?VirusName=Worm:Win32/Conficker.C

OH NOES, A LOW THREAT LEVEL, I MUST BE AFRAID


----------



## bud (Mar 29, 2009)

then why is there such a hype about it if it's a low threat?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> then why is there such a hype about it if it's a low threat?


Because, stupid people like making a big deal about little things.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> http://onecare.live.com/site/en-us/virusenc/VirusEncInfo.htm?VirusName=Worm:Win32/Conficker.C
> 
> OH NOES, A LOW THREAT LEVEL, I MUST BE AFRAID


For that, you get a place in mah sig, young man. xP


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you, though I don't really like being called young. -_-'

Though, I'm not old either.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, shall I say Notoldbutnotyoung man? xP


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

There's not much point in me trying to convince a stubborn person something, so as my last words I say this...

"Better safe than sorry".


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> There's not much point in me trying to convince a stubborn person something, so as my last words I say this...
> 
> "Better safe than sorry".


http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6841/bettersafethansorry.png

+10 awesome points to whoever knows what it's from.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Silver he is a waste of our time he spends his whole day trying to make a point but has no support so no need to deal with him.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Silver he is a waste of our time he spends his whole day trying to make a point but has no support so no need to deal with him.


You mentioned me wanting a flame war. Look over what you just said and say that again.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

I gave you  *censored.3.0*ing support for my argument, you're just ignoring it because it counters your point that it's going to be a horrible virus.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thaier he is a waste of our time he spends his whole day trying to make a point but has no support so no need to deal with him.


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2009)

guiz i dun want no viruses can u protect me from it plz?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> I gave you  *censored.3.0*ing support for my argument, you're just ignoring it because it counters your point that it's going to be a horrible virus.


You mean that low risk thing? Meh.

Not really a counter argument because I never said it was horrible. I've just been saying that it could exist.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was directing it at Thaier, not you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm all good then.

*leaves for a while*


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2009)

GUIZ STOP FITING WE GOTTA BUILD A WALL 2 STOP THE VIRUSES!!!!!!!!!! HURY!!!1!!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ STOP FITING WE GOTTA BUILD A WALL 2 STOP THE VIRUSES!!!!!!!!!! HURY!!!1!!


I've already got a wall of fire built.

midoinitrite?


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U NO WAT THIS IS SRS U CANT JUST BE JOKIN AROUND WITH THIS THIS IS GONNA GET 9000000 COMPUTERS ON APRIL 1!!!


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow Dragorium that is quit pathetic. Did we even say anything about how strong the virus was? No
So please keep up, and pay attention. kthxbai


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Wow Dragorium that is quit pathetic. Did we even say anything about how strong the virus was? No
> So please keep up, and pay attention. kthxbai


hes rite this is gonna get a lot of ppl but we dont no wat it does yet

btw i rlly like ur sig lapras pwns


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeax j00s siggy iz ub3r 2 i lieks da owlszz. they ar da pwnerzome!


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Yeax j00s siggy iz ub3r 2 i lieks da owlszz. they ar da pwnerzome!


dood y r u takin like a stupid person srsly


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> *it is the worst infection* since the SQL Slammer


Straight from your main post.

Now stop acting like you know everything about computers.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 29, 2009)

Can wii even acquire a virus? :s


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

No the wii can't.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what that virus is?
No you don't so please keep up again. ; )


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Can wii even acquire a virus? :s


It can't download anything from the net, it is uncapable of recieving viruses.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're just starting to *censored.3.0*ing piss me off.

You're ignoring all my points and attempting to insult me. I probably know more about computers than you do, you *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

You are such a big boy for trying to cuss aren't you?
It doesn't say that it is as strong as the SQL you incomprehensible fool.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> You are such a big boy for trying to cuss aren't you?
> It doesn't say that it is as strong as the SQL you incomprehensible fool.


No, but you are trying to point out that it's a strong virus. All I'm doing is pointing out that you're contradicting your own points.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 29, 2009)

How did I say it was a strong virus. I said it is the worst SINCE the SQL virus. Goodness not worth it at all.


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2009)

IMMA FIRIN MAH LASOR!


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> IMMA FIRIN MAH LASOR!


OSHI-

TAKE COVER!


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 29, 2009)

actually, Avast warned me on something about this just the other day.  However, it just said It was a day that malware creators usually strike.


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2009)

guiz its ok i killed the virus with mah lasor


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Takes cover*


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> guiz its ok i killed the virus with mah lasor


awesum


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Dances*


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

Its true, i saw it on fox news, but they said it happens while clicking on a link to get free (*fake*) items.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Its true, i saw it on fox news, but they said it happens while clicking on a ]faux news
> 
> i lol`d


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 29, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Its true, i saw it on fox news, but they said it happens while clicking on a ]Fox news is ALWAYS right.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 29, 2009)

xP


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just saw it on 60 Minutes, this is serious guys!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll take the chance, thank you.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

No AC for me on those days Dx


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm going to say its a joke but no one really knows.

I'll probably still do the precautions though, I need to get out more anyways


----------



## bud (Mar 29, 2009)

jordynlivesinfuntown said:
			
		

> No AC for me on those days Dx


It won't affect the Wii as the Wii has a completely different OS. So the Internet Channel can be an alternate way of going on the internet for the time being.


----------



## Merlin. (Mar 31, 2009)

Luckily I'll be in a newspaper office surrounded by MACs!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

Good thing i have a mac.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm scared..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

For those who are saying it's a joke, it isn't.

My mom is watching HLN (Head Line News for thoese who don't know) which is CNN. They just talked about the virus saying that 5-10 million computers already have the worm. They don't know how many people will actually have their computer infected, but they said Macs are safe.

Man I wish my parents would have bought me that Macbook last Christmas...


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> For those who are saying it's a joke, it isn't.
> 
> My mom is watching HLN (Head Line News for thoese who don't know) which is CNN. They just talked about the virus saying that 5-10 million computers already have the worm. They don't know how many people will actually have their computer infected, but they said Macs are safe.
> 
> Man I wish my parents would have bought me that Macbook last Christmas...


Okay so if it is true, what if you have a very strong anti-virus??


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> For those who are saying it's a joke, it isn't.
> 
> My mom is watching HLN (Head Line News for thoese who don't know) which is CNN. They just talked about the virus saying that 5-10 million computers already have the worm. They don't know how many people will actually have their computer infected, but they said Macs are safe.
> 
> Man I wish my parents would have bought me that Macbook last Christmas...


*snickers* Macs are awesome.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the worm probably can't infect you're computer, even if it is activated.

I couldn't really hear everything the news was saying about how to protect yourself. We have people cleaning our carpets right now, so it's very loud here.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Placktor (Mar 31, 2009)

you guys really belive this......


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> you guys really belive this......


Yes.
Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> you guys really belive this......


-_-

If it was on the news, it has to be true. They don't lie.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually they do...

666! END OF THE WORLD!!!!

-.-


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They never usually say that on TV.

I've only seen a few saying that, but most of that stuff is in those fake magazines.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opposed to what? a real magazine? Other ones are just figments of our imagination?

I'm with coffee on this one.


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 31, 2009)

I completely don't believe this nonsense, but dad's running an update on my virus killer thing...


Over protective. ._.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 31, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> I completely don't believe this nonsense, but dad's running an update on my virus killer thing...
> 
> 
> Over protective. ._.


You may have a point but is it really worth risking your entire computer for it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> Its true, i saw it on fox news, but they said it happens while clicking on a ]Well duh. Who's stupid enough to click that BS anyways?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true. <big><big><big>♥</big></big></big>


----------



## JJH (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

You, sir, just made my day.


----------



## bud (Mar 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only reason there are barely any viruses on macs is due to the fact barely anyone owns one. hackers aim at the most used OS which is Windows


----------



## Thaier (Mar 31, 2009)

Well tomorrow is the day guys. Try not to be connected to the internet. I wish you all luck.


----------



## JJH (Mar 31, 2009)

Quick everybody to the virus-bomb shelter!


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll get ready.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll think about it.


----------



## JJH (Mar 31, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Well tomorrow is the day guys. Try not to be connected to the internet. I wish you all luck.


I love this post. Are we being warned about a virus, or heading off to Iraq?


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 31, 2009)

i hope this virus isn't real.  if you turn off your computer, just your computer, can you get it?  and, i have a laptop, so will the wireless router save it then give it to my computer or what?


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 31, 2009)

Hm... a virus thats making everyone freak out, that just so happens to be on April fools day?

I dont think its real. Ill take the chance.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I have McAfee, but probably that won't even help.....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 31, 2009)

It's happening on April Fool's Day and the day after that.

I really doubt this is real.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, I'll get ready...owait.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 31, 2009)

Like I said before, I have 2 theories.
1. It's happening on April Fools Day so people think it's a prank and ignore it but it's real.
2. It's a prank
*shrugs*


----------



## Lewis (Mar 31, 2009)

It will be funny if it was actually real, What a fail that would be.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Well tomorrow is the day guys. Try not to be connected to the internet. I wish you all luck.


Just for that, I am going to spend all my free time tomorrow online and downloading as many things as I possibly can.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 31, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, same.


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

I have school.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope you guys do. Because I really feel sorry for you Dragorium so disclosed in your own world. So you can't even watch the news to see the virus. Poor poor people these days.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 31, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I hope you guys do. Because I really feel sorry for you Dragorium so disclosed in your own world. So you can't even watch the news to see the virus. Poor poor people these days.


Yes, because the media never over hypes anything.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I hope you guys do. Because I really feel sorry for you Dragorium so disclosed in your own world. So you can't even watch the news to see the virus. Poor poor people these days.


There are idiots in the news. Obama for instance. No need to hear about idiots all the time.


----------



## Thaier (Mar 31, 2009)

The TBT has some of the most funniest people. lulz


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I hope you guys do. Because I really feel sorry for you Dragorium so disclosed in your own world. So you can't even watch the news to see the virus. Poor poor people these days.


OH WOW, I'M CONFIDENT ENOUGH TO REALIZE THAT THE ODDS OF ME ATTAINING THIS VIRUS ARE VERY LOW!

THAT MUST MEAN I DON'T PAY ATTENTION TO THE NEWS AND LIVE IN MY OWN WORLD.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 31, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Thaier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, let's turn this discussion of an easy to avoid virus and turn it into a totally unrelated politics flamewar.

Good idea.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 31, 2009)

awesomeness


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my intended point, but sure why not.


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

Beware of the Obama Virus.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll get ready...owait.


i hate you,lol






I have a windows :*(


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 31, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> I hope you guys do. Because I really feel sorry for you Dragorium so disclosed in your own world. So you can't even watch the news to see the virus. Poor poor people these days.


1) you cant "see" a virus.
2)its on APRIL FOOLS DAY
3) you cant give in to everything you hear on the news >.>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

It could be just another rumor. Everyone takes things to seriously these days.

And even if they do activate the virus tomorrow, I'm sure that the police can track who sent the virus's out and arrest them since doing that kind of thing is illegal.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2009)

God damnit, this is just a joke. Why would a virus go out on April Fools day other than the other 364 days.


----------



## Horus (Mar 31, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> God damnit, this is just a joke. Why would a virus go out on April Fools day other than the other 364 days.


i hope your right

or a mysterious person will come and shoot you  :r 

_a wild walrus with a gun has appeared_


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 31, 2009)

For everybody worrying, don't worry.  This virus is just mainly hype.  Read this article and see for yourself.  The virus isn't as bad as most people thought, including me.
http://tech.msn.com/security/articlepcw.aspx?cp-documentid=18860174&GT1=40000


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 31, 2009)

I for one hope this causes millions of computers to *censored.3.0* up and the world to go into complete chaos.


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I for one hope this causes millions of computers to *censored.3.0* up and the world to go into complete chaos.


----------



## JJH (Mar 31, 2009)

Fine, fine. I'll settle this once and for all.

*aims lasor at virus*

IMMA FIRIN MAH LASOR!

There, it's dead.


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Fine, fine. I'll settle this once and for all.
> 
> *aims lasor at virus*
> 
> ...


yay.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> God damnit, this is just a joke. Why would a virus go out on April Fools day other than the other 364 days.


Because, no one would take it seriously.

April 1st, perfect day to take over the world/unleash deadly virus/doomsday.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 31, 2009)

Guys this virus is real. But whether it is actually going to affect your computer is a really slim chance. It's all over the news though (NBC) I was watching about it an hour ago and it is pretty much a virus that is spreading by spam mail and opening unidentified documents. The virus just records all your information you type in the computer such as credit card numbers and then sends that information to the person who created the virus. For the whole April 1st thing, that is also supposed to be true, they mentioned it on the news also about the virus being told commands by the creator on April 1st, until then the virus is in "sleep mode". 

Then again I think they are making it a bigger deal then what it actually will be, but I guess we will find out tomorrow! I have a mac though, so I am safe =)


----------



## Elliot (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait. Is window's safe? Lol. Plus i need to tell my parents about this =/ lol.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

Ill go on.

But no personal info for you, *censored.3.0*ERS!!
>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Wait. Is window's safe? Lol. Plus i need to tell my parents about this =/ lol.


Just scan your comp, do a defrag, and a disk cleanup.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 31, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Wait. Is window's safe? Lol. Plus i need to tell my parents about this =/ lol.


No .. I believe pretty much all windows users are at risk for the virus, but don't worry about it too much. As long as you didn't open any attachments on emails or clicked on links that you don't know about you should be fine.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucky mac's people are safe. =/ Lol.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 31, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

Nobody click the CyberDefender Anti-Spyware ad at the bottom.

You never know...


----------



## lilypad (Mar 31, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elliot (Mar 31, 2009)

what do you mean adding a password to your internet connection? Like weapon key?


----------



## Nic (Mar 31, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> what do you mean adding a password to your internet connection? Like weapon key?


I had mine for a long time. He's meaning like XXXX-XXXX-XXXX just fill in the x's with letters and numbers.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 31, 2009)

So if i have a internet password. I'm safe?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no, the fake virus didn't get me.


SHOCK.


But its nice to see Youtubes in on the fooling, there was a rick roll in the background of my Marriland vid. xP


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Oh no, the fake virus didn't get me.
> 
> 
> SHOCK.
> ...


YouTube Rick Roll'd us again? Where? It hasn't happened to me yet, and I've been on YouTube for the past few hours.


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're putting bits of them in like, eighths of the video..


VERY irritating if you're watching commentaries.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's random?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where it is I think might be, but its in all of trhem I think.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so it's just parts of videos that are Rick Roll'd? Strange, 'cause I just watched this the whole way though and didn't get Rick Roll'd...


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 1, 2009)

This thread is rickrolling me! :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> This thread is rickrolling me! :O


*turns volume up*  :O 


And it looks like YouTube went upside down on us.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 1, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> The Conflicker C virus, like the previous virus's are unknown exactly what they do or when they will impact your system. It was "released" that the attack will be made on April 1st (fools day), and 50,000 RANDOM computers each day, infected with the virus will be targets.
> 
> Experts say it is the worst infection since the SQL Slammer. Estimates of the number of computers infected range from almost 9 million PCs to 15 million computers.
> 
> ...


Shut down your computers on April 1st and 2nd??  Are you at all aware of how a worm virus works??  

You're pretty unlikely to _become_ infected with this virus on the activation date of the virus.  You see, the virus was released sometime in October of last year.  This is a worm type virus... like the KAK.worm and the SQL Slammer.  These viruses have a propagation phase, where all they do is spread themselves, but otherwise do no harm.  Then they have an activation date, when they begin to do harm to the infected computers.  This is just the latest in a long line of viruses with an April 1st activation date.  I've found my computer repair business booms almost every year at this time.

If you are going to get this virus, chances are you've already got it, unless somewhere out there someone is infected and spreading it around and their system date is incorrect.  If you _are_ infected, all turning off your computer will do is delay the effect until such time as you turn your system back on.  Once the system date is past the release date, the dormant virus becomes active.  So turning your computer back on on 4/3/09 will be no different than turning it on on 4/1/09.

Finally, most major reputable virus scanning software has been able to detect and remove this virus since mid-December of last year.  Worrying about this infection on the last day of March... too little too late.

Be aware of this, though.  If you are infected and are experiencing the telltale signs that this virus has become active on your computer, shut down the power immediately.  One of the most insidious aspects of the worm virus is the way it loads and dumps data to your RAM repeatedly, and does the same to your hard drive.  The end result, if allowed to go unchecked for hours, could be permanent hardware damage to RAM and HDD.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

So, Windows users, was it a hoax or not?


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 1, 2009)

EDIT: *censored.3.5* Youtube and it's Rick Rolling.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> EDIT: *censored.3.5* Youtube and it's Rick Rolling.


YouTube hasn't Rick Roll'd me at all... Only TBT, lol. All YouTube has done is turn videos upside-down.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 1, 2009)

I never got any virus, so I hope it was a big lie and no one was infected.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2009)

the guy who started the rumors has basically just...

*trolled the whole internet.*


----------



## Nigel (Apr 1, 2009)

GAH! RUN FOR YOUR LIFES! ITS THE VIRUS!


----------



## Krazy Karl (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a real thing and it steals all information stored on your computer...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 1, 2009)

Krazy Karl said:
			
		

> It's a real thing and it steals all information stored on your computer...


If it's so real, why has no one been infected yet?


----------



## Krazy Karl (Apr 1, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Krazy Karl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mams work place got infected, 7 computers there went down.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2009)

Krazy Karl said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then, they shouldn't have been downloading naughty images and should had been working.

I'm completely fine. So is my Windows.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 1, 2009)

<_< Im so scared! Where is this Big,tough virus then hmmm?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <_< Im so scared! Where is this Big,tough virus then hmmm?


Not here. Out to lunch.


----------



## JJH (Apr 1, 2009)

nuuuu

halp! the virus is eating my soul!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 1, 2009)

O NOES GUIES MY COMPUTER IS BEING INFECTED. HALP HALP HALP.

WUT DO I DO?


----------



## Krazy Karl (Apr 1, 2009)

Honestly it is real... My mum and the work had the history checked and nothing was downloaded...


----------



## The J Mon (Apr 1, 2009)

I downloaded McAfee so I'm safe.


----------



## JJH (Apr 1, 2009)

GUIZ HALP! ITS FLOODING MY HOUSE! IM GONNA DROWN!

Y2K! Y2K! ITS HAPPENING AGAIN!


----------



## Krazy Karl (Apr 1, 2009)

McAffee, tho rated fairly good, isn't that good, AGV is better and one of the most top rated there is.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <_< Im so scared! Where is this Big,tough virus then hmmm?


Virus FAIL.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> <_< Im so scared! Where is this Big,tough virus then hmmm?


Virus FAIL.[/quote]Inorite? <_<


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea i have trial version tho am i still protected well


----------



## JJH (Apr 1, 2009)

GUIZ GUIZ LISTEN

I'm cereal. Conflicker C doesn't care who you are, or what you've done, Conflicker C simply wants to get you! I'm super cereal.

But have no fear, because I am here to save you! And someday, when the world is rid of Conflicker C, everyone will say, "Thank you, John, you're super awesome!"

The end.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ GUIZ LISTEN
> 
> I'm cereal. Conflicker C doesn't care who you are, or what you've done, Conflicker C simply wants to get you! I'm super cereal.
> 
> ...


YAYZ WE IZ SAVED!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ GUIZ LISTEN
> 
> I'm cereal. Conflicker C doesn't care who you are, or what you've done, Conflicker C simply wants to get you! I'm super cereal.
> 
> ...


YAY U DUN WHSPR NU 2 Da PEEPZ.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ GUIZ LISTEN
> 
> I'm cereal. Conflicker C doesn't care who you are, or what you've done, Conflicker C simply wants to get you! I'm super cereal.
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>I..........</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>





disagree!!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 1, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> GUIZ GUIZ LISTEN
> 
> I'm cereal. Conflicker C doesn't care who you are, or what you've done, Conflicker C simply wants to get you! I'm super cereal.
> 
> ...


ARE YOU ALSO LOOKING FOR MANBEARPIG? THAT GUY IS SCARY!


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok Is This True


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 2, 2009)

Right, lets put this straight. The person who was 'stubborn' and 'not worth wasting time on' was right. So, therefore, Thaier, I pronounce you and this thread

<big><big><big>*SUPERPWNT*</big></big></big>

*Bows*

I'll be here all week.


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 2, 2009)

i dont get hited by now and i am only protected with atrial version of AVG


----------



## Thaier (Apr 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Right, lets put this straight. The person who was 'stubborn' and 'not worth wasting time on' was right. So, therefore, Thaier, I pronounce you and this thread
> 
> <big><big><big>*SUPERPWNT*</big></big></big>
> 
> ...


Uhhhh fail?
You must live in a box. Because a GIANT part of Asia got hit with Conflicker. kthxbai


----------



## sauceisis (Apr 4, 2009)

I well nothing happened to me i knew about this but yea didnt care just got on and did everything nothing bad..


----------



## JJH (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG GUIZ

i got teh virus and now im spreadin it to all of u

lol now u guiz r gonna get it 2


----------

